# [SOLVED] Corsair Hydros



## ATarrant (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

After having a m-board fail on me, im getting a new one, and plan to overclock my i5 2500k (which up to now i havent).

I plan to use this motherboard
Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Socket 1155 VGA DVI HDMI 8 Channel.. | Ebuyer.com

with one of these water cooling systems
Corsair Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance Liquid.. | Ebuyer.com
Corsair Hydro Series H80i High Performance Liquid CPU.. | Ebuyer.com

My question is, is there much difference between the H80 and H100? Bearing in mind that a H100 would mean having to buy a new case (mine doesnt have a grill for 2x fans).

Cheers once again!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Corsair Hydros*

well the h100i is bigger and if you do a push pull config it was have 4 fans instead of 2 and it will do a better job but only just..

I have the i2500k (read my guide on how to overclock it in the overclocking section) I use a noctua nh-d14 for my cooler


----------



## ATarrant (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Corsair Hydros*

I've seen this coler a few times. Mine at the moment loks similar, but half (effectively).

So are you saying there is not much difference between the H100 and H80?

And how will your coler compare to the H80?

As i said, the H100 would mean buying a new case


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Corsair Hydros*

there isn't much difference between the 3 but my cooler and the h100i are the best of the three. I use the noctua because I dont trust water and electrical items.

i idle at 24 c and full load at 4.5GHz in intel burn test at 69c


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Corsair Hydros*

Liquid offers no advantage over air and no concerns about leaking with air.
The Noctua is probably a fine unit but there are more economical alternatives that work quite well.
Coolermaster & Arctic Cooling offer some good units.


----------



## ATarrant (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Corsair Hydros*

Brill, 

Once again, thanks for the help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Corsair Hydros*

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------

